#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Польше

## Сергей Волков

Существует ли как таковой? Не знаете ли вы, существуют ли в Польше буддийские храмы, буддийские общины, буддийские центры?

----------


## Enso

Традиция Сото-дзэн - www.zazen.pl

----------


## Сергей Волков

Спасибо, а о наличии тибетского буддизма там кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

http://szczecin.shambhala.pl/
Сайт щецинского центра "Шамбалы" Чогъяма Трунгпы (КК + Нингма)

21-23 сентября в Варшаве будет как раз очередной семинар-представление для новичков. Будут даваться некоторые базовые понятия и инструкция медитации шаматхи. И объяснят, что там и как дальше.
http://szczecin.shambhala.pl/details...am.php?id=7586

----------


## Аминадав

Вот ссылки:
http://www.buddyzm.edu.pl/cybersangh...php?c=links1_1

В общем, буддизма там немало.

----------


## куру хунг

Сайт польской Дзогчен-общины:
http://www.dzogczen.pl/main.html
  Адрес:
 На машине: выехать из Кракова по дороге на Ясло. Дорога от Ясло к Дукле проходит через окраины села Лысая гора. Когда вы едете в направылении от Ясло нужно свернуть налево через пятьсот метров после автобусной остановки в Лысой горе. Через полтора км Будет Палдэнлинг.



WSPOLNOTA DZOGCZEN WPOL
SKR.POCZT.331 30-950 KRAKOW 61
POLAND tel. 0048-601 9l 75 84( из заграницы)  
 0601917584 из Польши
 мыло:
awyd@awyd.com.pl

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Польская сангха Раняк Патрула Ринпоче (Ньингма)

http://www.patrulrinpoche.pl/

Poland, Slupca 

Contact: Danuta Woron
Tel: + 45 46 32 81 01
E-mail slupca@dzogchencentre.org

Видел поляков на шедре, очень приятные ребята

----------


## Сергей Волков

Огромное вам спасибо.
Я живу в Калининграде, а это в 30 км от Польши.
Может, и выберусь в одну общину =)

----------


## Аминадав

Да, и в Литве, Латвии тоже поищите.

----------


## Сергей Волков

В Калининградской области легко получить визу Польши, довольно сложно - Литвы, и малореально - Латвии и Эстонии (т.к нету консульств)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

В Латвии тоже есть община Раняк Патрула Ринпоче (ньингма)  :Smilie:

----------


## Бейсин

Чань-буддизм в Польше:
http://www.czan.eu/
В прошлом году было первое в Европе 21-дневное чаньское затворничество.
В этом году повторят.
Там же много ссылок по буддизму в Польше:

----------

